# Maglite - Need Help IDing My First EDC Incan from the 1990s



## Labrador72 (Apr 17, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm trying to find pictures online of my first EDC flashlight from the 1990s but can't manage to find any.

The problem is I lost 12 years ago so I'm not even sure about the brand. I thought it must have been a special Mini Mag but having searched far and wide I can't find any pictures that look like it. I suspect it may be a similar-looking light from another American brand. I'm sure the light was made in the USA because it was on the warranty. It cost $20 which was very expensive at the time. 

Basically it looked like 2xAA Mini Mag but had two peculiarities: the body was in dark red aluminum but the tailcap was black (plastic) and over part of the body there was a black plastic sleeve for grip.
My father had bought in hardware store that had a lot rugged gear imported from the US and not always easy to find. I borrowed it to go camping in the summer and he then told me to keep it as a present. It must have been 1990 or the early 1990s.
I owned and often carried that light for nearly 10 years, then in 2001 when I moved I couldn't find it anymore. I'd just like to find information on this light somewhere for good memories sake.

Thank in advance


----------



## Arm and Leg (Apr 17, 2013)

*Re: Need Help IDing My First EDC 2xAA Incan from the 1990s [2xAA]*

Sounds to me like a Maglite with a sleeve and a rubber tailcap.


----------



## Labrador72 (Apr 18, 2013)

*Re: Need Help IDing My First EDC 2xAA Incan from the 1990s [2xAA]*

You might be right but I have searched all threads with older and rare version of the mini maglite and haven't found any picture or description that remotely resembles it!
I wonder how likely it is that it was such a rare model that none of the biggest maglite collectors have it!


----------



## ericjohn (Oct 2, 2016)

*Re: Need Help IDing My First EDC 2xAA Incan from the 1990s [2xAA]*

Brinkmann Legend.

There is a plethora of them floating around on eBay right now. You can get 5 of them for $9.99! Some are in camouflage others are black with the Bass Pro Shops logo.

I don't know why the merchant is selling these fine lights at a liquidation price but I'm not complaining!


----------



## bykfixer (Oct 3, 2016)

*Re: Need Help IDing My First EDC 2xAA Incan from the 1990s [2xAA]*

Look at Eric!!! 

There were 3 versions of that one. Sounds like yours was the "sports model" with the clicky tailcap.


----------

